# Lifelike Banked Turns



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

So I decided to build a small oval door track and wanted to create a banked "bowl" type track. The only 4 lane banked I knew was the Lifelike 9" and 12" banks. Unfortunately, an Amazon and Ebay search showed them selling for $20-$25 for each set plus shipping. This would have put the costs at over $100.
On a whim, I looked at the Walther's site and found the 12" bank set for $5.98 each and the 9" at $3.98 each. So ordered and I'm looking forward to getting the oval built.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Leroy ,

TOMY has both 9'' and 12'' banked curves .

I think you will find that Life Likes 9'' turn is actually flat track while the 12'' is an actual banked piece . I have quite a bit of Life Like track with the banked set up and that's how it was . It worked well , I just expected an actual banked 9'' turn .

If your interested in any Life Like track , let me know as I'm lightening my extra track load . However , I want it all gone as a lot . 

Good luck on the oval , they are a blast .

Gonzo


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Slot cars corner a lot faster proportionately than 1:1 cars, so if the banking is steep you will be going flat out around the track, even with T-Jets. A track with steep banks would actually be more for show. If you only have room for a paperclip type track you might want to go with AFX type banking, if the table will be a little wider you can shim regular track to get about 10 degrees of banking. If you try to shim the track too much the turns will be bumpy and the joints will pull apart at the insides.


----------

